# Another great blog



## raindog (27 Jan 2010)

Super pics of Coppi doing winter training + tons of other stuff. Amazed to see mudguards on his bike, even though it looks like there's no proper clearance, they've still crammed them in! Single speed too, sometimes.
Apologies if it's already been posted.

http://lagazzettadellabici.blogspot.com/2009_11_01_archive.html


----------

